# My boys pee every time they see me.



## AmberE (Aug 9, 2013)

My two wethers pee every time I enter their area or when they think I'm coming in for a visit. They just pause and take a quick pee break. Then they race over for cuddles. Is this a normal behavior?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Their boys, so yes.


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol I don't think it's just boys...my doelings do it too  They just squat and pee when they see me. They do it as soon as I bring them in the house, too...when it's time to get a weight on them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They do that, LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Lucky, I wish mine did that so I could check up on how they're peeing all the time. :laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You know you can make any goat pee on demand. Just let them smell the smoke coming off a cigarette. Its about 50/50 if they will like it or not but all of em pee. It makes their bowl muscles contract and they pee  I amazed my vet by showing him. Had 7 girls lined up along the fence line and quickly gave them all a whiff of a smoke. They all peed at the same time


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

I have two does that do it every time I scratch them


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I have 19 does, when I approach them in the field It is like a chain reaction. Reminds me of a room full of people and someone yawns. I think it is just nervous excitement.


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

All mine do it when they are excited


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I was just saying how funny it was that all of mine do that to. I always check to make sure my wether is all clear, and that him and all the does are well hydrated. I hate seeing yellow pee!


----------



## AmberE (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! I thought it must be a normal goat behavior since they do it as if on cue.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> Lucky, I wish mine did that so I could check up on how they're peeing all the time. :laugh:


Just teach them to pee on command like Peggy Sue! :doh::laugh:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> You know you can make any goat pee on demand. Just let them smell the smoke coming off a cigarette. Its about 50/50 if they will like it or not but all of em pee. It makes their bowl muscles contract and they pee  I amazed my vet by showing him. Had 7 girls lined up along the fence line and quickly gave them all a whiff of a smoke. They all peed at the same time


EW! I think I'd rather not have them peeing for cigarette smoke.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey, that's a good excuse to start smoking again! (Just kidding- I quit 10 yrs. ago!).
Good to remember, if I need a goat urine sample!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Its weird and sometimes very awkward when we want to show our Does to non goat people. The Does get all nervous at the new comers visiting and all start peeing-creating an awkard moment for all the nonfarm people. ha ha .. its a goat thing.


----------

